# Brown spot on his back



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

One more question is , a couple of weeks ago the groomer and myself noticed that Rosco has a light brown patch of hair on his back right before the tail, it just all the sudden showed up. His ears have always had a light brown tint to them but that was it, but now its on his back, whats up???


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is common for a lot of Malts to have lemon on the ears, and some even have a patch here and there in there coat. Nothing to worry about. Sometimes the coat can change a little during the transition from puppy to adult coat.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Murph has a small one on his lower back also.

Some Malts do others dont. :thumbsup:


----------

